# Help, doesn't want to be in crate anymore



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I posted this in puppy behavior also, but getting no responses so I thought I would try here also. MOD, you can delete the post in puppy behavior. I apologize for double posting.

Ok, so Loki is almost 6 months old, and he has had no problem going into his crate at night to go to sleep. But out of no where, just 2 nights ago he started crying and barking like a newly brought home pup, after we put him in his crate for bed time. The first night he finally fell asleep after a few minutes, until I got up to feed the dogs at 6 am when I put him back in his crate so I could sleep 2 more hours, he cried and barked like crazy. I had to take him out of his crate and sleep on the sofa where he then went right to sleep with me.

Last night he cried and barked and wouldn't stop, it was 2:30am and I knew he would wake my neighbors. We moved the crate into the bedroom thinking he would calm down knowing we were right there, but not that made it worse and he clawed and the door of his crate to be let out. Once we did he acted like he hadn't seen us all day. And of course him being only 6 months old leaving the crate door open with the bedroom door shut just doesn't work, he wanted to aggravate our Min Pin (she sleep under the covers with us) and get into everything he shouldn't. So this time the boyfriend wend downstairs and slept with him on the sofa.

I don't know what has gotten into Loki, but I can't have him barking at night in his crate, and of course one of us can't sleep on the sofa with him every night. I know right now we are giving into what he wants, but I have never experienced a dog that all of a sudden doesn't want to be in their crate at night. Could he all of a sudden have separation anxiety? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Please help we need some sleep!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am locking this. 

Here is the link to the thread in the puppy section.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1342448

Many times it may take a day or so before you get a response to your post. It is Sunday and your first post was at 6 something am my time.


----------

